# 1987 Bass Tracker MV-16 Remodel. First project.



## Kochy (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello there guys, I'm new to the site and this is my first project, as I am only 16, and I got around to posting up some pictures of it because I want to see your guy's input on it so far and if I have any questions when I'm rebuilding I can ask you guys and you guys can be of some help to me. At the end of summer, I've bought my self a boat. We went out on it once, due to a massive flood on the Susquehanna River. When we bought it, the inner floor where the console, sat was rotten and the carpet on the front deck was out dated. We wanted to atleast fix the rotten floor. Now bear in mind, We've bought this from a State Cop and he tried to fix things on this boat which is hacked beyond belief. The Aerator hose for an example has Tape around it with like Metal Circle Clamps. We're going to replace that. But he built a platform out of lumber that looks like it was used on an old picnic table. Here's the boat when we bought it.

Yeah it looked fine on the outside, but, the floor in the middle was completely rotted. So we decided to completely redo it our way.


*THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT, THIS IS WHAT I STARTED WITH.*



























I've got to resize the other pictures, Can't be more then 800 Pixels Wide.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 24, 2012)

This is where me and my dad were first tearing it apart.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's the make Shift hacked Plater form that the previous owner built. Its all moldy, because the hatches he had on it, didn't allow it to breath so it was really grimy and it really soaked the Styrofoam underneath it. 




Also if you notice the console, the guy had the wrong windshield on the boat... He bolted brackets on and bolted the windshield to the Console.





















We're going to have to take it to a fabricator, because every joyce has a crack all the way through it, as you can see where I'm point with my foot, is a piece of angle iron or in this case Angle Aluminum that is completely off the joyce and snapped. We're going to have to have somebody weld this stuff.






Here's the trash pile of the stuff we tore out.











This is the front deck, where the guy put in a piece of plywood and where the pedestal seat goes, he put a small 2x6 under the plywood hanging there. It wasn't supporting anything cause it wasn't connected to any metal.















And this is where my boat currently stands right now. We have a lot of stuff piled on it from Hunting season and what ever else.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 24, 2012)

This is kind of what I'm thinking of doing to it. I don't have that great paint skills so its not to any kind of scale or some things aren't aligned right, but you can get the picture.


----------



## Jmox (Feb 24, 2012)

i have the identical twin to that boat getting a diamond plate deck put in it right now. im planning on keeping the original floorplan and adding a trolling motor, camo seats, twin batteries, and a removable bow fishing deck. im really excited to see how the deck turns out.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice! When you get diamond plate put in it, can you send me some pictures, I'd love to see how it looks before we actually do it. Does yours have a back deck or is just flat all the way back to the transom? Thanks


----------



## Jmox (Feb 24, 2012)

it has a back deck and i will post some pics when its done. i went and checked it out today and so far it looks great.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice. Hopefully mine turns out good.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 25, 2012)

I've made a new floor plan in paint, did minor changes but I think I still might change some of it. I don't know. Here it is:


----------



## Jmox (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats a nice layout but i opted to make my whole back deck storage with 2 hatches. this way i can have room for my tank 2 batteries and a tool kit with plenty left over for life vests. and i did a small hatch in the front also just for my anchor. im not doing any pedestals and im just doing seats with legs so i can move them where ever i want. i chose this route cause im going to be doing different types of fishing and hunting so the mobility will be the way to go i think.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 26, 2012)

Jmox said:


> Thats a nice layout but i opted to make my whole back deck storage with 2 hatches. this way i can have room for my tank 2 batteries and a tool kit with plenty left over for life vests. and i did a small hatch in the front also just for my anchor. im not doing any pedestals and im just doing seats with legs so i can move them where ever i want. i chose this route cause im going to be doing different types of fishing and hunting so the mobility will be the way to go i think.



Yeah if you look in the first pictures, of the camo seats with the little posts, Those are what I'd be using, You can pick them right up out of the hole when need be and set them down in the center part or need be. 
And you said you had a place for your anchor? Is that like where I put a little storage compartment, in front of my back pedestal seat or no?


----------



## Jmox (Feb 26, 2012)

yea the seats im getting are like a normal house chair with 4 legs so i can move them anywhere and use them im not tied to where the base is and yea i made a small compartment in the front to.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, You going to get fold up chairs? Like the ones that fold up in to a little tube case and you can throw it over your back, It'd save a lot of space on your boat. You some times see people sitting in them at Youth football games and what not.


----------



## Jmox (Feb 26, 2012)

heres what im talking about. it will be handy on boat in hunting trips we have boat and camp chairs.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, Nice. That would be easier to do, I'm just thinking of pedestal seats.


----------



## Jmox (Feb 27, 2012)

I went and checked on the sled today and its coming along. Heres some pics of her. i really like how on the edges they are bending the metal so it funnels water towards the back and away from the foam in the bottom. pretty stoked for the end results.


----------



## roadkill636 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tracker sure does use a lot of plywood in making their boats. even the brand new ones. I wish they didnt because WOOD ROTS! but your boat is looking like it's gunna be real good when its done


----------



## Kochy (Feb 28, 2012)

Jmox, I can barely see the pictures, is there any other way you can upload them so I can see them better? Try using tinypic.com, Yeah Roadkill, I learned that the hard way. Bought myself a boat, Thought it looked Bad ass. Took it home hopped in it to play around with it a bit and realized in the center the floor was rotten. It was a pain in the you know what. Tearing the plywood out was tough too, there's so many hidden screws when you try to get them out, you take some out and you think you got em all till you start prying and you realize you have like 10 more in it. Then when they're so old that the screws just get stripped, that really sucks.


----------



## Kochy (Mar 2, 2012)

Update: We got it looked at, the whole floor and deck is going to be diamond plate. They're going to cut the pieces but we're going to install them. 

875$ 

Dang.

That's with them not installing the pieces.


EDIT: WE'RE NOT GOING TO THIS GUY.


----------



## Kochy (Mar 20, 2012)

Boat is up at the Welder's shop right now getting a price for everything we want done, before we sent it up there, we took off the right side panel, along with the back metal plate that the two batteries and the gas tank sat on. It's just bare now.


----------



## Kochy (Mar 31, 2012)

We got the boat back, and We got the ribs welded that were cracked and the floor joyces of that were basically angle aluminum were welded also. The welder also gave us a price on Aluminum Diamond plate, It came out to 2 grand. Me and my dad thought, yeah no. Since my dad is a carpet installer, We're going to make it out of wood and carpet it, with some top of the line Outdoor carpet from the store my dad subcontracts for. So yesterday, we went to lowes, and got plywood, Thompson's water seal. A sheet of Lowes Styrofoam, two heavy duty pieces of plastic. Max Duty roll of duct tape and a couple 2 x 3s.


Pictures will come soon. We're soon going to water seal the plywood, but work won't start right now, because I've been sick for the past 4 days and it doesn't look like its letting up. We gotta get this done quick because Fishing in the southern counties of pennsylvania started today, and in two weeks its good everywhere else, so I'm ready to get this show under way.


----------



## Kochy (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the welds:


----------



## Kochy (Mar 31, 2012)

We went to Lowes yesterday and picked up a few things to get started. We still have some things to get though. But here's what we have so far.




Lowes one inch thick exterior styrofoam, I don't know if it's water proof, or even water resistant, gonna cut a piece off and put it in a glass of water for a couple days. 
We are going to cut pieces for in between the floor joists, we are then going to wrap the styrofoam in the plastic that you can see in the first picture and duct tape one side, and face the side that is taped, up towards the Floor. That way it stays dry. We went to a marine and the guy there told us to do it that way.




half inch thick plywood. Will be used as front deck and will be used to make the box in the back.




Couple 2 x 3s for support and framing.












Now, There is styrofoam in the front of my boat, and I'm wondering if this is from factory, or someone put it in them selves, because, the one side, it looks like it was done pretty poorly. Also I think on the bottom of it has water in it, cause I saw water dripping out yesterday. Here are some pictures, tell me what you think.




This is the other side that looks decent.







I now have a question about my transom




Is this something I should worry about or is it alright? If you are standing in the boat facing towards the back, facing the engine, that spot is on the right side right by the end of wood. I think it was caused by a air hole or wire hole in the metal above it. I'm wondering if I should worry about this? Where my engine is in the wood, its strong there. But on the side its soft. 
Here's the access hole:




Here's where the motor is attached, its strong in this portion




And heres the left side of the transom, this side looks okay, but some mold on it.






If you guys have any suggestions or if I'm doing something wrong please let me know, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## hsiftac (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmm, if it were me and I was planning on keeping the boat for a long period of time, I'd replace the whole transom so I didn't have to worry about it. Even if its strong towards the center, if you are going to keep it for a while that rot will most likely spread and jeopardise the strength of the whole transom. Then again, if you aren't planning on keeping it for a long time, then it's probably not that bad.
Just my thoughts


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

How would you go about doing it, I think I see how to take apart the transom, for this big of a boat, and that big of an engine, would you do it or yourself or would you have a marine do it? And if you were doing it yourself, how would you like move the engine since the weight and what not?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 2, 2012)

Check out my build for some info on replacing the transom. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14064

There is no question that yours needs replaced; even if you're going to sell it in a year or two, most buyers will notice and make an issue out of it. As far as the motor goes, some guys build a hoist out of 2x4's and a come along, but I think it would be easier to just rent a cherry picker and lift the motor off...as long as it raises high enough to get above the motor.

Matt


----------



## hsiftac (Apr 3, 2012)

I was going to recommend looking at BYOB's project, He did a great job showing how he replaced the transom and from what I can tell it would be about the same for your boat. As for dealing with the motor, building a stand for it out of wood is always a good option. If you made a stand for it, you could hang it off the rafters in your garage while you un-mount it from the boat and mount it to the stand. On other occasions I have seen people using the fold-able shop cranes from harbor freight. 
Again, a lot of these methods have been documented very well on this site.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 3, 2012)

BYOB Fishing said:


> Check out my build for some info on replacing the transom.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14064
> 
> ...




Do you think it'd last another season? Because I don't think I'd be able to do that right now if I want to get it out on the water. I don't really have the time and money to do it right now.


Also the beams in my garage are running the wrong way for anything to be hung from it.

By the way we got ply wood in, gonna upload pictures soon.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 3, 2012)

The foam we put in, I soaked in water for two days, and it didn't absorb a drop, but I put it right back it in, I'm going to leave it for a couple weeks. But if its closed cell foam, then we kind of went overboard, wrapping it in plastic, Aww well, Atleast it will last forever. Atleast the foam won't get mold on it and what not. Here's some pictures of progress we got done.


























By the way, on the front of the boat, We took the piece of crap anchor system off the front of the boat, you can see it sitting on the left side of the front foam. We're going to get a better anchoring system. 
But we got plywood laying in, It's looking good, I can't wait till we attach it. We got carpet picked out, Just got to wait till my dad heads back up to work, to tell the store manager what to order in. We're getting a nice grey outdoor carpet. Not marine carpet. 




And I got some pool noodles which weren't enough by far. This many only half way filled the box they're leaning up against, We're going to go to the Dollar Store again and pick up some more.







If you have any suggestions, concerns or questions please let me know.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 3, 2012)

The transom would probably last until next year.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, Good. We will worry about that next Year.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 4, 2012)

Updates:
Pop riveted the piece of metal that the gas tank, and two batteries sit on back in to place. Screwed down the floor after putting a second coat of Thompson's water seal on the bottom of it. Cut a piece for the front deck and water sealed it. Cut down 2 x 3s in to 1 1/2 x 1 1/2s. Here's the pics. 









Water sealing the pieces, even out in the sun it look a little while to dry.




Bottom deck screwed down, while we loosely fit the piece for the front deck in place. We also water sealed the top side of it.










Oh yeah, By the way, I didn't post this up yet, but look at the mess of wires I'd have to go through if I ever wanted to wire or rewire something or even do something electrical. This cop who owned the boat before hand should of stuck to enforcing the law, He has every thing jerry-rigged, splices every where with Electrical tape.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 8, 2012)

Well we've been making the elevated box for storage in the back. We elevated it an inch from the piece of plywood that is the floor. The box, will be for storage and also to support the rear deck. Right now, its really strong how we rigged it. Here's pics.












We also placed small pieces of Angle aluminum under the box for support and we also used that to measure and make it even with the boat.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, We've created the box on the back, and we've recieved our outdoor carpet. Today, my dad was installing the carpet on the boat, while I was out fishing. Pics are going to be below as well.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 14, 2012)

Carpet.




Texture of the Outdoor carpet




Brackets that help support the seat on the back platform




Carpet installed on the floor.




While my dad was installing carpet on my boat, I was out fishing. Here's my catch.




Progress that was made, when I got home.




And another shot.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 15, 2012)

We've got more carpeting done today. Right now the pieces for the back platform are setting up, we're letting it stick over night so we got good adhesion to both surfaces, so then we can contact cement the carpet around the edges. We also, will be putting the trolling motor back on soon before we fasten the front deck. Pictures will come tomorrow.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 22, 2012)

Mostly everything is carpeted. We have little things to do. The back deck is all completed, Hatches are installed, except we don't have any idea on hatch handles. Anyone have any suggestion? I'll post up pictures of what I'm dealing with here. I'm also in a stand still of the front most triangular part of the boat. There's a black decal there, that is all cracked up. We're debating on whether or not to get another sign made by a sign shop or something like that or do something else. Anyone have any ideas on this as well? We put together a box in the back, we made it watertight, with Silicon cawk. Hell, If I wanted too, I could probably make it a livewell, because we thompson water sealed the plywood a couple times. It probably wouldn't last, but theres some scrap carpet from our living room, which is a smartstrand frizai, I'm planning on installing it inside the box. I'd staple the sides and probably just lay a piece on the bottom, in the case if it ever gets wet that I can take it out and let it dry out. But that won't happen because this will be covered, and most likely garaged.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 22, 2012)

This is when we were gluing the carpet on to the hatch panels for the back deck. Left them drive over night.




Loose laying the carpeted hatches where they would go.




Installing the hinges on the back hatch.




Almost all the hatches installed. The back deck is coming along nicely.




Went to the local Marine, and bought some boating accessories, and installed some rod holders I bought.




Back deck all carpeted and attached correctly. Hatches need to be broke in, they're a little stiff, just need to hatch handles for them.




Livewells are carpeted, gotta wait for the glue to dry to overlap fold them over.




Front part in front of the front deck carpeted, We placed a piece of Tap-down without teeth on the front. My dad knew what this was, because he is a carpet installer, you can probably find it at your local Lowe's. Right now its not folded down all the way, we're waiting for the glue to dry. When we pound it down I'll take a picture of it.








I have a question, there is a decal on the front of my boat that is all crack and looks plainly like crap. I'm wanting to replace it, where do you think I should go to get or have someone make something like this for me? 




Front view of the carpeted boat.




I'm planning on carpeting the inside of the box with some excess carpet left over from our Living room, when my dad carpeted it. Its smartstrand frizai. Here's some pictures.








And, my backup oars, I found a better place for them then the previous owner who had this boat, had them. He had them in the rod storage hole, along with the nets. Well I'm actuall going to put that rod hole to use. So, I found a better spot, I just need to tie them down somehow.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a quick question, I got thinking, I never seen another boat like the one I have, I googled it didn't find that many. I just wanted to know if any of yall saw a Bass Tracker MV-16 before. I think the only years they made it were 86 and 87 maybe 88. I don't know really. But have any of yall seen one around, on the first the back deck is added so it'd be flat in the back. 


Also we've been progressing so, Pictures are coming.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 29, 2012)

We've got alot of work done, these past couple of days, Strengthened up the back hatches, carpeted the storage box, raised the console, put the trolling motor back on. Finishing carpeting mostly everything. Here's some pictures

Pounded down the piece of tap down metal on the front. 





Installed some carpet in the storage box.





Cut out the holes in the front deck.





Installed the driver seat.





Looks like my dog is ready to go for a boat ride before the boat is even done.





They're both ready to go.





Raising the console.













Finished product.













Any one have any questions, comments, concerns?


----------



## Kochy (May 13, 2012)

We attached the front seat mount, right now its at the boat mechanic to get the engine serviced and have some parts ordered in.


----------



## Kochy (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone like been looking at my build? I haven't had someone post on it for a while, is it still viewable for everyone? Because no one has posted in a couple months except me.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 16, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Has anyone like been looking at my build? I haven't had someone post on it for a while, is it still viewable for everyone? Because no one has posted in a couple months except me.




It is viewable. Lots of stalkers here on TBoats. Get a lot of views sometimes with not many posts. It's coming along nicely, looks like you've got good help too. 

When do you figure it will be completed?


----------



## wcbond4 (May 16, 2012)

I love those old trackers. If I could find one for a decent price I would jump on it! Looks good.


----------



## bigwave (May 17, 2012)

I have been watching too, your making lots of progress, sometimes you just have to sit back and watch, that is how I learn. Some people learn by reading...I am one that was taught long ago to shut up, watch what I am doing, ask questions if I do not understand. You mod is just a perfect example...I watch, I learn, I understand.....great job.


----------



## Kochy (May 17, 2012)

Its pretty much done, the engine is being serviced at a marine so. My dad is a carpet installer so he knows what he's doing with woodwork and carpet. All I gotta do now is load it up with supplies and add little things.


----------



## Kochy (May 20, 2012)

Took the boat out today, performed nicely! Didn't catch anything though.


----------



## Kochy (May 28, 2012)

Took it out yesterday morning with my dads friend. He got about 4 good size smallmouths, foul hooked a walleye, and I didn't catch nothing until we were about to head out, we fished bridge pilons and my dads friend hooked on to a fish and I was watching him reeling it in, and all of a sudden on my rod it just hits me "BOOM!!" I hooked on to a big one reeled it in, weighed it, it was a 4 pound Smallmouth Bass! Only fish of the day, and first fish that I caught on my boat. I got a picture I'll post it up soon.


----------



## Scorched (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice build and great pics.
I picked up an 86 MV16 last week end. It's definitely a fixer upper but most any 26 year old boat will be.
I finished tearing out all the floor last night, note to anyone running into rusted and stripped screw, a cut off wheel is your best friend. Strip the carpet up, use the cut off wheel to cut off the heads, lift the wood right out.

I'm head to get all my build supplies this week end but have to get some of the joist welded as well.
First.

The foam in the bow is factory. There should have been foam in the rear left and right sides as well but looks like it had been removed (at least mine has it there but I am going to remove it and make it storage.

As for the top of the bow, I bought a piece of 2x4 diamond plate and will cut to shape and rivet it in place....should work and look good.

Yours came out real nice...thanks for the pics!


----------



## scsdiver (Aug 1, 2012)

great build. the carpet looks awesome and the new layout turned out very nice!


----------



## Scorched (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh wow - I just noticed something strange.
My MV16 is an 86, yours an 87.

I was going back through this thread and I noticed you can see wood in your transom on the sides.
My boat is now 100% gutted, foam and all and i noticed my transom is completely encased in aluminum, Side to side, top to bottom.

I just thought it was an odd difference.


----------



## Jmox (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey your boats looking sweet i finally got mine finished after my pick up problems i had to deal with. i see you opted for plywood instead of diamond plate. I love how mine turned out but it was EXPENSIVE!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Oct 24, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Has anyone like been looking at my build? I haven't had someone post on it for a while, is it still viewable for everyone? Because no one has posted in a couple months except me.




I think what that means is you're doing everything right, and nobody has anything to add. Just sitting back and enjoying the build.

All I'll say is "Good Job".

Matt


----------



## Kochy (Nov 21, 2012)

Going to be rigging up Lights on the front of it aswell maybe adding a Junkyard Car Speakers and a Radio to listen to some Country music while fishing. Still got to do a lot of work on the trailer, since I go to a vocational school that basically has everything, I'm going to go up there get it welded, take it to collision repair and get it sanded and painted. 

I also need some help, Something is wrong with the motor, When I'm out on the water and the boat is turned off. When I start the boat up, It starts and is idling fine, but when I give it gas, easing it up like normal, the engine dies. I found out, if I push the lever forward all the way basically flooring the motor it doesn't die and it goes like a charm. The only thing is when I give it gas easing into it.

Any help will be appreciated. 


I'm also planning on buying a boat I find at the scrapyard I sell my scrap metal too, I want to actually modify a boat in stead of just "Rip out and Replace.." I could of grabbed a nice looking smokercraft with a center console and trailer that was sitting in their junkyard, but the one day I dropped some metal off, somebody beat me to it and was leaving with it. Oh well I guess.


----------



## Kochy (Nov 25, 2012)

Scorched said:


> Nice build and great pics.
> I picked up an 86 MV16 last week end. It's definitely a fixer upper but most any 26 year old boat will be.
> I finished tearing out all the floor last night, note to anyone running into rusted and stripped screw, a cut off wheel is your best friend. Strip the carpet up, use the cut off wheel to cut off the heads, lift the wood right out.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Did you make your own build thread?


----------



## Kochy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm selling this boat because I want to buy a bigger truck then I have now. I will most likely buy a fixer upper boat and start a new project. 


If anyone is interested in my boat that is close to my general location in Central Pennsylvania send me an offer if you are interested. It comes with a bunch of extras, I'll edit this post when I get home with a link to the craigslist ad where it explains everything. I'd rather sell it to a Tinboater because you guys showed me everything. And heck you guys can see what all I did to it aswell.


----------



## Kochy (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I need some help, I decided not to sell my boat. I want to redo my trailer and I need to take the boat off to do it. I can't put it in the water, because what I fish is the Susquehanna River and in winter that thing has ice chunks the size of a motorcycle. I need some suggestions and Ideas, I can't hang it from the ceiling, cause the ceiling joices are running the wrong way above the garage door open to the back of the garage. My dad was suggesting like a pully type system with 2 by 4s? I saw on Ebay just browsing around for a console, that these guys put ths 25 foot mako on cinder blocks and pulled the trailer out and redid it, my question is how did they lift it. Any help would be really appreciated, I gotta get my bunks carpeted before next season anyway so I don't spring a leak.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey Kocky, look at jonboatjerrys mod. He made an A-frame that I am sure would work if you duplicated it. I considered buying it from him but my boat is small enough that I just hung from the joist in my garage.


----------



## Kochy (Dec 13, 2012)

I could probably do that, Is there any other way to do it?


----------



## bigwave (Dec 14, 2012)

Get a bunch of your friends and lift it off the old fashioned way, then support it buy using 2x6 and concrete blocks. Make sure you have a case of beer for their efforts.


----------



## jimloy (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you remove the wet wells, if not how did you replace the carpet in this area.

Jim


----------



## Kochy (Dec 15, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Get a bunch of your friends and lift it off the old fashioned way, then support it buy using 2x6 and concrete blocks. Make sure you have a case of beer for their efforts.


Well a Case of Monsters or something, Lol I'm only 17.


----------



## Kochy (Dec 15, 2012)

jimloy said:


> Did you remove the wet wells, if not how did you replace the carpet in this area.
> 
> Jim



Wet Wells you mean live wells right? There is 2 on the boat, I just ripped off the carpet, and replaced it with new, used Carpet glue and contact cement.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, Kind of a big update for the boat I guess, Firstly I scraped off a ugly bass tracker sticker on the front of my console, and we got the boat off the trailer to prep it, get it welded, new bunks, maybe rolls, and carpeted. Here's some pics.

Scrapping the sticker off.

















Home made saw horses my dad was making when I got home from work.





Finished product, use a rolling car jack that some of the hydraulic fluid was out of so it could only lift up 6 inches. We had to use 2x4s and what not to lift it up. It was kind of risky how we did it. But now we can work on the trailer freely now. Getting the back steel support replaced because it's almost rusted through.

















Yeah we basically just made saw horses to hold it, the way we lifted it, was we used the trailer to support it until we got some 2 x 4s under it.
What do ya guys think?


----------



## lefty (Jan 5, 2013)

I Did the same thing. Pretty smart. Good luck with your build


----------



## Kochy (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. We originally were planning on doing something like Jon boat jerry did, and we'd use a come along to hoist it up, but I got home from work and my dad was already doing it this way. So we went with it.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 7, 2013)

i like you got it off the trailer, good idea. I may have to do the same to mine


----------



## Kochy (Jan 7, 2013)

Make sure you got a good way to lift it, Like at least two people with car jacks and 2x4 to raise both sides, We did it with one and it was kind of dangerous.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 7, 2013)

Did mine nearly the same way. I wrapped the winch strap around the forward-most roller and then re-attached it to the bow eye. Using that roller as a pulley, I was able to crank the winch and pull the boat backwards on the trailer. I cranked the trailer jack all the way down, lifting up the back end, and made some sawhorses that slid just underneath the boat. When I cranked the jack back up, the trailer pivoted down, and the stern of the boat rested on the sawhorse. I then used the winch, but I wasn't moving the boat, I was pulling the trailer out from underneath it. When I got a decent distance away from the rear sawhorse, I slid the front sawhorse underneath, and pulled the trailer out. Fun job!


----------



## Kochy (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I had to stand there and steady the boat while my dad made the saw horse for the front, cause the saw horse he did make didn't work. So I had to steady the boat on a 2 x 4 on a car jack. That was fun lol. My arms were getting tired.


----------



## Kochy (Mar 11, 2013)

Been working on the boat, had the trailer welded by a friend of mine, painted it, and replaced the wood bunks, and we're planning on doing more. I will post pictures up shortly.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the saw horse design, I made mine too, the height you have yours is perfect for when you want to paint the hull, but I cut mine down when I started working on the deck and inside stuff....mine were way to high to work inside the boat without standing on a step ladder.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 19, 2013)

My buddy welded me a new back support for my trailer since it was rusting away.



Carpet on trailer



Putting the boat on




Boat on trailer


----------



## mattfish11 (May 15, 2013)

Looks really good... Any recent updates? Is your build totally done?

Maybe I'll see you on the Susky one of these days! Is the inflatable dam up yet?


----------



## Kochy (May 17, 2013)

Yeah the dam is up, I'm not completely done with it, I want to extend the front deck, so I might be doing that over the summer when I have time. I need to find the carpet first, cause this carpet was discontinued.


----------



## mattfish11 (May 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315032#p315032 said:


> Kochy » 17 May 2013, 08:42[/url]"]Yeah the dam is up, I'm not completely done with it, I want to extend the front deck, so I might be doing that over the summer when I have time. I need to find the carpet first, cause this carpet was discontinued.


Good Luck finishing it up! I know once you get it done, you'll want to do more! :lol: 

I'll be out on the river Sunday and Monday... I'm going out of the Northumberland launch. =D>


----------



## Kochy (May 24, 2013)

Yeah. I gotta try to find my carpet that the manufacturer discontinued somewhere, so I can actually extend it, if I can't find it and use other carpet it's going to look like complete crap.


I launch out of the Norry Point launch, if that's the one you're talking about. There is barely any current there. 

I might be going out Saturday morning. What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## Kochy (May 25, 2013)

Just had an electrical problem with the boat. Here is the link to the thread I posted in the electrical section, https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=30710&p=316091#p316091 

It was the Aerator switch bridging positive and negative together, replaced the switch and everything worked perfectly. This winter, I will be re doing all the wiring. Putting in a Stereo, and some better aerators the circulate the water. And some 12v plugs for spotlights and what not. Also going to add a second battery in parrallel with the trolling motor battery for longer lasting time.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 7, 2013)

Plans for this winter; replace the console, put in a stereo and speakers, put a piece of shiny diamond plate up on the front covering that ugly sticker, put some more cigarette lighters in the boat, make the wiring look nicer and maybe even rewire it.


----------



## Sailor Jules (Aug 18, 2013)

Your project came out really nice, good job!


----------



## Kochy (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm not even done with it, I'm gunna be adding interior lights, Cigarette lighters, Livewell aerator and a stereo system to it, and what ever else I want lol.


----------



## BrazosDon (Aug 27, 2013)

quite a big job for a young man like yourself, but you can fix that thing up and use it forever. Good build and congratulations on a nice remodel.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, nice build you got there. The carpet looks really great on the boat. If you don't mind me asking where did u get ur hinges from?


----------



## mlasal1 (Sep 3, 2013)

How fast does it go? An do you know the prop pitch? I have a similar boat an same motor. i am trying to figure out if mine is running tip top. Your rebuild looks great btw


----------



## Kochy (Sep 3, 2013)

I recently clocked mine in at 35mph on my phone gps.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 6, 2014)

Still debating on whether I want to start rewiring the boat or just improve the existing wiring. I'm also thinking about cutting out hatches in the front deck and putting the premade hatches that bass pro has, and putting them in the for access holes since I can't make hatches and have the carpet to do it, because the carpet on my boat is discontinued, sucks.. 

I am also going to buy a marine radio like ive been saying for the past year or two, just never got around to it yet!

I'm also looking at a possible build in a local junkyard of a Blue Finn Spectrum with a 50 hp Force Outboard. Its all there but its been sitting out in the whether for a bit of time, and the interior is in rough shape. I could get it for 400 bucks.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice tracker you got there bud.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 10, 2014)

This thread might be closing up soon, I have a guy coming to look at her tomorrow, interested in buying her, I want to upgrade into a bigger tracker, possibly a Pro 18 Jet, (Looking at one.) I want some bigger a bit faster ( And something newer, because my friends now know one of my fishing mottos, "Stupid 80s piece of Sh*t!" From whenever something would go right or whatever.) We have had everything fixed if it was broken so it is in tip top shape to sell so, yeah tonight might be the last night I have the ole' girl. I just want a jet drive basically so I can fish below the faber dam here in Sunbury. I cant really do that with my boat here, I mean I can but not everywhere.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 11, 2014)

This build is complete and is now history, I have sold my boat, and its now time to scour the depths of Craigslist and local ads for a new one! I'm going to try to get into something bigger, hopefully an 18 foot. Possibly a Jet. Looking at a 95 Tracker Pro 18 Jet. Anyone have any experiences with these?


----------



## zacksimpson (Jan 12, 2014)

You should build a jet john. They're more efficient than the outboard jets, and you can get in skinnier water. The Alumajet on here is a pretty perfect example of that. After I finish this boat, I might start a project on one of those for getting into the really skinny stuff chasing reds and digging oysters. Alot of places I like to fish get to be just ankle deep at low tide.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 7, 2014)

Upgraded to this beast. 

2000 Lowe 180 WZ with a 115hp Johnson on it. 42 pound thrust Trolling motor. Boat is 18 feet long and forget the beam, like 77 or something like that.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet looking new rig! Very fancy!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 7, 2014)

zacksimpson said:


> You should build a jet john. They're more efficient than the outboard jets, and you can get in skinnier water. The Alumajet on here is a pretty perfect example of that. After I finish this boat, I might start a project on one of those for getting into the really skinny stuff chasing reds and digging oysters. Alot of places I like to fish get to be just ankle deep at low tide.


Who told you an outboard jet won't run skinny?


----------



## Kochy (May 10, 2014)

Took the new boat out yesterday, I am very impressed and love the thing, I was running 60 to 65 mph down the river. I was having a blast and scared S***less, its quite an upgrade from a 45hp to a 115hp. I love it though.


----------



## dlmallory (May 11, 2014)

Very nice Boat!


----------



## Kochy (May 30, 2016)

Well the new boat has since been sold since the first summer I had it, I took it out 4 times, and I didn't even fish out of those 4 times. Sold it cause I had other things to put the money towards. I'm trying to find a boat to rebuild as a another project.


----------



## Kochy (May 30, 2016)

Wow I can't believe its been 2 years since the last time I've been on here.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 27, 2019)

After about 4 to 5 years I'm back in the game with a Deep V center console 1989 Spectrum 17ft boat. I'll post pics up of it but I'm not doing a complete overhaul to it, might do some carpet and a few minor things thats about it.


----------

